# Is A Acraper Plane Good For Removing Paint?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

*NOTE:* That should read *Scraper* plane, not Acraoper plane.

I saw a video on youtube where someone was using a scraper plane to remove paint from a board about five feet long.

Would a scraper plane be a good idea if I need to remove paint from a douglas fir table (I think it is doug fir, could be pine) where the table top is made up of about eight pieces of 2X4 joined together?

Or would a scraper plane leave the surface too rough to clean up with a number 3 plane (I also have a number 4 plane but it needs some TLC)

The table top is just about 3 and 1/2 feet square, so looking at around 12 square feet of planing.

I think there is only one or two coats of paint on there (of the same color) and although I am not a paint expert, I would guess it is latex based (but what do I know?) :blink:

If worse comes to worse, I COULD use my random orbital sander, but I would prefer not to just because of the noise and the mess.

thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would use a paint stripper and a HAND scraper, not a scraper plane.

I found this at my local hardware store. I am using this on my hand plane restorations. Softens up the paint, no odour, water cleanup.

http://sunnysidecorp.com/shop.php?cat=10

I highly recommend softening the paint. It will make it much easier to remove.

Once you have the majority removed, you can consider ROS. I would not attempt power sanding without the stripper. The heat will soften the paint and it will rapidly gum up the abrasive.

A scraper plane is normally used after other planing as a last step prior to finishing in lieu of sanding.

I have a scraper plane and would not want to risk messing it up with paint.

My hand scraper is a working tool. If it gets dinged, I sharpen it. Worse case I have to buy a replacement, but inexpensive compared to my scraper plane.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I've used my cabinet scraper on glue before, I'd bet a scraper plane would work on paint. You'll probably have to resharpen it a few times. 

When I want to be aggressive, I actually have an easier time with a card scraper without a holder of any kind. I've only had the scrapers since Christmas, so perhaps I just am better at sharpening the cards than the beveled one for the lee valley scraper.

For clean wood you can use a scraper to remove marks your planes leave, it certainly wouldn't leave a surface too rough for your smoothing plane.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link to the paint stripper. I will see if I can find some.

I am not sure what a hand scraper is though. Do you mean something like this:










Would that damage chip the wood on the table top?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thank you for the link to the paint stripper. I will see if I can find some.
> 
> I am not sure what a hand scraper is though. Do you mean something like this:
> 
> Would that damage chip the wood on the table top?


This is an example of a hand scraper. Many uses in woodworking.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020573/23361/woodriver-deluxe-scraper-set.aspx

The tool you show is more like for applying drywall. It can be used for the loose paint, but not for scraping the wood.

For scraping wood you need a blade at 80-90 deg to the wood surface.

You are looking to remove paint. You should be accepting that some wood is going to need to be removed in the process. I would not consider this damaging per se.

A hand scraper will take off less wood than a No. 3 or No. 4 plane in a given pass.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A scraper plane will not only have to be sharpened often but the sole will be severely scratched up by the paint. I would not want this wear and tear on my scraper plane.

Card/cabinet scrapers are very useful and recommended to have on hand both straight and curved.

I have these.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020021/18878/straight-scraper-set-3.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020022/28386/lynx-convex-cabinet-scraper-set-2.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020022/28385/lynx-concave-cabinet-scraper-set-2.aspx

They should work for removing paint. I use these for small areas, but if I use for too long I suffer problems with my wrists. For large areas I prefer a hand scraper. The handle causes less strain on my wrists. May depend on the person.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the links:

I have one of these "paint scrapers". Will these work in conjunction with the paint stripper?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thanks for the links:
> 
> I have one of these "paint scrapers". Will these work in conjunction with the paint stripper?


Yes this is a classic paint/ finish scraper. Good for this task. I have a similar one. I just wish mine had a knob on the top. Having no knob on the top makes it harder for two handed operation. No where for the other hand to easily hold.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you again.

I will see if i can dig up my paint scraper (who knows where the wife put it??? Could be anywhere...) and will swing by the local hardware store for the paint stripper.


----------

